# Donor egg question



## Sheni (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello
I am thinking about having donor egg treatment abroad - can you tell me what are the legal implifications i.e. would it be my name on birth certificate
I am thinking of having egg donor in India where this is anonymous.
I would be interested to know where I would stand before considering the options.

thanks
Sheni


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Sheni

The legal position in the UK is straightforward.  If you carry a child you are treated as his or her legal mother for all purposes and your egg donor has no legal status.  The law specifically says that it is irrelevant where you were when the embryos/ sperm and eggs were placed in you so it doesn't matter if you conceive in India.  You will be your child's legal mother and yes, you can be named on the UK birth certificate as such.

You might want to ask your clinic about the legal position in India, but if you live in the UK and your child is born and raised here, there shouldn't be any problem with UK law taking precedence if the legal position in India is different (I would doubt it would be anyway).

I hope that's reassuring.

Natalie


----------



## Sheni (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for that - really useful to know.
Hopefully we won't need to go down that route but it's nice to know a bit more.
thanks again
Sheni


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

No problem - good luck with it all.

Natalie


----------

